

My new startup took 30 seconds to build, already has hundreds of users - plaggypig

Telsaurus.com is a Custom Google Search Engine for the .tel namespace. It took me 30 seconds to build and launch yesterday and has already serviced thousands of queries.<p>In the future it will grow to become a fully fledged search engine in its own right, but for now it beats having a boring "coming soon" page :)
======
pedalpete
I somewhat disagree with mronge (which reads as ummmm-wrong), i don't care how
long it took you to build it. However, what is it for? What is the .tel space?
Why does the .tel space need a search engine?

I could build a search engine that only returned results with .net or .biz,
but what purpose would that serve. So unless you have a market, you don't have
a start-up.

~~~
plaggypig
General purpose search engines like Google aren't sufficiently appropriate for
.tel, since its specific utility is for contact informaton, rather than
content. You can find out more about it at telnic.org

------
_pius
Congrats! Sounds like you successfully built a minimum viable product and
you're getting a response from the market.

How did you let people know about your site? To me, the most interesting
aspect of this post is that you had thousands of pageviews within 24 hours of
launch.

~~~
plaggypig
This forum post (<http://www.namepros.com/3416506-post4355.html>), and others
posted it elsewhere.

It's a 20% project.. 80% of my time writing the post, 20% setting it up ;)

The people using it are .tel domain owners, performing searches to figure out
how Google is indexing and ranking them. It will eventually grow into a real
.tel search engine.

------
mronge
Dude, if it took you 30 seconds, its not a startup

~~~
plaggypig
Why? It's version 0. The next release will be in the summer.

------
gojomo
Why would anyone want to search .tel only?

Why isn't it telsaurus.tel?

